# 97 altima vibration at idle



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

my steering wheel vibrates and so does the dash. but only at idle(about 600-900 rpm) when at a red light or something. buddy told me that motor mounts are probabaly bad. I know its not the ignition system or timing cuz i've checked this already. bad moto mounts cause vibration? i assume they would transfer vibrations from engine to body if mounts bad but i just wanna ask you guys before i replace them. what do you guys think? thanks guys.....


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Check to see if your intake mnifold gaket is leaking. Spray carb cleaner around it with the engine in park and ideling. If the idle smooths out you found your problem

Frank


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

I replaced the motor mounts and about 90% of the vibration went away. It still vibrates a very little bit. The dash vibration is non-existant. I am going to try what you said next tomorrow morning, Londonerry, so that i can get it vibration-free. Well, at least as much as possible. thanks a bunch for the reply...


----------

